# ملف تقديم ممتاز جدا عن اتزان السفن وكيفيه حسابه.



## Eng-Maher (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*اتزان السفن*

*وحساب ال gz*

***********
*حمل من المرفقات*

:63:​


----------



## ر.م علي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## duosrl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعطيك الصحة والعافية *


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور يا باشمهندس ماهر وجزاك اللة عنا خيرا*


----------



## KSA_ENG (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جدااا


----------



## ayman hakim (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لتعبك كلام جميل


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف شكر لجميع الاعضاء ولكل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه الف شكر*


----------



## hm8486 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير..بجد مشاركات حضرتك وموضوعاتك كلها مميزة..يعطيك العافية


----------



## المتكامل (1 ديسمبر 2011)

شي جميل يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم ..............................


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 ديسمبر 2011)

hm8486 شكرا عزيزى ومرحبا بيك فى الملتقى ياريت تكون متواجد دائما 

نورت


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*الف شكر لجميع الاعضاء ولكل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه الف شكر*​


----------



## mody_4love (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود


----------



## saif ghannai (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا عزيزى


----------



## علاء العزاوي (1 يناير 2012)

وفقكم الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=298597&page=2#ixzz1isx8bKDf


*الف شكر لجميع الاعضاء ولكل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه الف شكر*​


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (17 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## Abod diver (18 يناير 2012)

اللف شكر يا باشمهدس


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (3 مارس 2012)

thanks


----------



## السيد نور الدين (19 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السعيد نصير (12 أبريل 2012)

بجد ملف اكثر من رائع تسلم وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخى السعيد ... مرحبا بيك


----------



## buawad (2 فبراير 2015)

الف شكر يا بشمهدس ماهر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 فبراير 2015)

buawad شكرا كثيرا


----------



## ali abualaes (12 فبراير 2015)

كتاب قيم احسنت النشر
والى المزيد من العطاء و نشر العلم​


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 فبراير 2015)

*الف شكر لجميع الاعضاء ولكل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه الف شكر

وشكرا اخى ( على) بارك الله فيك *


----------



## duosrl (30 أبريل 2018)

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم​


----------



## أبونوافل (23 يونيو 2018)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

